# Which brand of wireless USB adapter  is the more recommended to  what detect the   FreeBSD system?



## teo (Jul 9, 2017)

Good with all!


Which brand of wireless USB adapter (wi-fi) is the more recommended to  what detect the   FreeBSD system? These marks will be in the stores?


*Example of brands of USB adapters wireless:*


*HARDWARE*
     The *rsu* driver provices support for Realtek RTL8188SU/RTL8192SU USB IEEE
     802.11b/g/n wireless network adapters, including:

       ASUS    USB-N10
       Belkin F7D1101 v1
       D-Link DWA-131 A1
       EDUP    EP-MS150N(W)
       Hercules HWGUn-54
       Hercules HWNUm-300
       Planex GW-USNano
       Sitecom WL-349 v1
       Sitecom WL-353
       Sweex LW154
       TRENDnet TEW-646UBH
       TRENDnet TEW-648UB
       TRENDnet TEW-649UB


*Example 2:*

*HARDWARE*
     The *ural* driver supports USB 2.0 wireless adapters    based on the Ralink
     Technology    RT2500USB chipset, including:

     Card              Bus
     AMIT WL532U          USB
     ASUS WL-167g          USB
     Belkin F5D7050 v2000      USB
     Buffalo WLI-U2-KG54-AI      USB
     CNet CWD-854          USB
     Compex WLU54G 2A1100      USB
     Conceptronic C54RU          USB
     D-Link DWL-G122 b1          USB
     Dynalink WLG25USB          USB
     E-Tech WGUS02          USB
     Gigabyte GN-WBKG          USB
     Hercules HWGUSB2-54      USB
     KCORP LifeStyle KLS-685      USB
     Linksys WUSB54G v4          USB
     Linksys WUSB54GP v4      USB
     MSI MS-6861          USB
     MSI MS-6865          USB
     MSI MS-6869          USB
     NovaTech NV-902          USB
     OvisLink Evo-W54USB      USB
     SerComm UB801R          USB
     SparkLAN WL-685R          USB
     Surecom EP-9001-g          USB
     Sweex LC100060          USB
     Tonze UW-6200C          USB
     Zinwell ZWX-G261          USB
     Zonet ZEW2500P          USB

Because that is not compatible with the wireless card PCI  I want to put an adapter USB wireless.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 11, 2017)

I have had more luck with the RA-Link stuff.  Can't seem to get my RTL-8188CUS to work at all. Advantage of the RA-Link is more of them have AP capability.


----------



## teo (Jul 12, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> I have had more luck with the RA-Link stuff.  Can't seem to get my RTL-8188CUS to work at all. Advantage of the RA-Link is more of them have AP capability.


And the TP-LINK are not good? In its details it says that it is compatible with mac-linux-windo.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 12, 2017)

TP-Link Name is OK but problem is they switch chips and keep same model name. Have like 4 revisions of the hardware with 4 different chipsets.
Hard to support that regime.
I agree RA-Link does offer Access Point mode but USB wifi are best used where nothing else can work. Like a Pi or BBB with only USB ports for IO.
The USB sticks are pretty cheap but you get only 1T1R(1 Channel). So not so great. Plus the cavaet for the RA-Link
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)
Maybe only 802.11g.

You could also poke around -CURRENT There may have been some movement on Atheros USB stick support.
That would be worth investigating as Adrian had most of the work done more than a year ago.


----------



## teo (Jul 13, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> TP-Link Name is OK but problem is they switch chips and keep same model name. Have like 4 revisions of the hardware with 4 different chipsets.
> I agree RA-Link does offer Access Point mode but USB wifi are best used where nothing else can work. Like a Pi or BBB with only USB ports for IO.



 It seems that it generates problems the  adapter RA-Link?

*DIAGNOSTICS*
*  run%d: faild load firmware    of file    runfw*  For some    reason,    the driver was
     unable to read the    microcode file from the    filesystem.  The file might be
     missing or    corrupted.

*    run%d: could not load 8051    microcode*  An error occurred while attempting
     to    upload the microcode to    the onboard 8051 microcontroller unit.
*
     run%d: device timeout * A frame dispatched to the hardware for transmis-
     sion did not complete in time.  The driver    will reset the hardware.  This
     should not    happen.

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 14, 2017)

There was a time when installing a run usb wifi stick would crash my computer on firmware load.

Like I said earlier USB is a last resort.

Are you sure you are loading the firmware on boot?
loader.conf
`if_run_load="YES"
runfw_load="YES"`


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 14, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> I agree RA-Link does offer Access Point mode but USB wifi are best used where nothing else can work. Like a Pi or BBB with only USB ports for IO.
> The USB sticks are pretty cheap but you get only 1T1R(1 Channel). So not so great. Plus the cavaet for the RA-Link
> https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?run(4)
> Maybe only 802.11g.
> ...



Thanks for the man page link.  Yes, I suppose it's true that the PCI adapter will be much better.  I went looking for a PCI adapter for my older PC recently, and was surprized that (based on my short surf-shopping) they're getting to be a little less  easy to find.  Could see USB adapters galore at my favorite online retailer site.  I think most people are using the USB adapters even tho they're not optimal.  But, I'm needing to purchase a PCI WiFi adapter for my older (Haiku OS) computer, which recently was moved to a location too far for the ethernet cable(s) to reach.  Oddly, Haiku *needs* the PCI adapter for WiFi, as it lacks USB based WiFi stick capability.  So, at that point I'll have the PCI WiFi if I want to run FreeBSD on the older box.

Haiku's networking stack exists thanks to FreeBSD's stack.   




One of the Netgear PCI WiFi adapters has the Atheros chipset. I'll probably go for one of those ...


----------



## trev (Jul 15, 2017)

I've avoided the USB wireless dongle issues by using cheap Chinese LB-Link "travel routers" which provide 150Mbps wireless N. This one: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Wireless...s-Portable-V4S2-/322571885979?epid=1472581500 

I did not have much luck with a TP-Link TL-WR902AC AC750 dual band wireless travel router which seemed to work ok with IPv4 but not with IPv6. The cheap Chinese LB-Link routers work perfectly with both Ipv4 and IPv6.


----------



## teo (Jul 16, 2017)

ronaldlees said:
			
		

> So, at that point I'll have the PCI WiFi if I want to run FreeBSD on the older box.
> 
> Haiku's networking stack exists thanks to FreeBSD's stack.
> 
> One of the Netgear PCI WiFi adapters has the Atheros chipset. I'll probably go for one of those ...


I would like to find a replacement of this card PCI wifi  bcm4313 HP compatible with FreeBSD.



			
				trev said:
			
		

> The cheap Chinese LB-Link routers work perfectly with both Ipv4 and IPv6.



In that product,  is compatible on any model? Sales by these websites, are not solely relied upon for complaints of  few scams.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 16, 2017)

If you go to a Raspberry Pi store, they have loads of cheap (£6) USB Wifi dongles. The chances that they work with FreeBSD is very high because they use standard "Linux friendly" hardware.

i.e:
https://thepihut.com/products/usb-wifi-adapter-for-the-raspberry-pi

Otherwise, a Wifi to Ethernet adapter is a guaranteed way to get Wifi:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PQI-Air-Express-Wireless-Router/dp/B00BNAST1I

It only uses USB for charging so you can use standard Ethernet to connect and set up Wifi details on a web interface. I believe the hardware runs a small embedded Linux image.
This solution also works for Windows 2000, Solaris 9, Plan 9 and DOS which do not have native Wifi support


----------



## trev (Jul 19, 2017)

teo said:


> In that product,  is compatible on any model? Sales by these websites, are not solely relied upon for complaints of  few scams.



They rely on ethernet so they're compatible with any device with an ethernet port (I have one connected to the ethernet port of a printer).

I've bought them on flea bay and Ali Express and I've never had an issue (I have seven of them).


----------



## Russ Perkins (Jul 20, 2017)

teo said:


> I would like to find a replacement of this card PCI wifi  bcm4313 HP compatible with FreeBSD.
> 
> 
> 
> In that product,  is compatible on any model? Sales by these websites, are not solely relied upon for complaints of  few scams.



It's a mouthfull but I picked up a Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 6235ANHMW Wlan Bluetooth 4.0 Half MINI Card 802.11 a/b/g/n Dual-band 300 Mbps    for $20 to replace my Broadcom 4312 PCI card in my Dell Laptop. Had no luck with the Broadcom but this Intel card came right up


----------



## teo (Aug 14, 2017)

Russ Perkins said:
			
		

> It's a mouthfull but I picked up a Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 6235ANHMW Wlan Bluetooth 4.0 Half MINI Card 802.11 a/b/g/n Dual-band 300 Mbps    for $20 to replace my Broadcom 4312 PCI card in my Dell Laptop. Had no luck with the Broadcom but this Intel card came right up


 And  served on its replacement?


----------



## Russ Perkins (Aug 15, 2017)

Worked for me


----------



## teo (Aug 15, 2017)

Russ Perkins said:


> Worked for me


That's good, still not achievement to replace it with an alternative compatible with such card, it would be good for you to tell your experience and if it is still functioning normally*.*

My card PCI wireless is BCM4313 Broadcom and is not Broadcom 4312 PCI.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 15, 2017)

This thread reminded me that I have a USB adaptor by TrendNet, TEW-648UBM. Before going to bed, I followed the wifi instructions in the Handbook and got as far as it detecting and and connecting to my wifi router but I had to stop there. Since I don't have or need wifi on my workstation, but started messing with some wifi stuff, I thought I would get it going as a possible convenience.


----------



## shepper (Aug 17, 2017)

The wikipedia has a good entry on the available wireless drivers.  Atheros and Ralink drivers are based or partially based on documentation provided by the Chipset manufacturer.  The reverse engineered drivers were developed without any upstream support.  Mediatek purchased Ralink and my impression, from wikidevi, is that they have been less open.  Pre Mediatek Ralink drivers are good.


----------



## Russ Perkins (Aug 17, 2017)

teo said:


> That's good, still not achievement to replace it with an alternative compatible with such card, it would be good for you to tell your experience and if it is still functioning normally*.*
> 
> My card PCI wireless is BCM4313 Broadcom and is not Broadcom 4312 PCI.



The achievement was a hardware solution that resulted in WiFi working, and quite well. Search for my description on Amazon and can see what it is.  I would also state that 5Ghz portion doesn't seem to be initialized but is not a deal breaker for me. Sometimes software wins, sometimes hardware wins. This I can tell you It functions normally and never fails to connect or disconnect as directed, my only regret is not having swapped it out earlier. I have a Dell Mini 9 that has the same card, doesn't seem to have near the same issues as the one I swapped out. It does run Linux. When I get FreeBSD loaded on it and it so much as hiccups I know what i'm going to do. With hardware you only have technology available at that snapshot in time. Software continually evolves, sometimes it works around buggy hardware, sometimes not. You just have to determine when to start throwing junk in the trash can. I just don't have the time anymore to fiddle around with stuff in perpetuity.  Cheers!


----------

